# Talk to her - Help with three songs



## tmb

Hello,

I was wondering if any of you could help me getting some information about this songs.
These songs come from the soundtrack of Talk to her composed by Alberto Iglesias.














I would like to know in which tonality are they. I think that the 2 first ones are in minor, and the last in major, but I'm not sure. Anybody knows the key?

And what about the harmony? I would say the rhythm is a waltz, but not sure either. It as well seams that the first song then goes to Bulerías, which is a fast flamenco rhythm in 12 beats with emphasis in two general forms.

As well, what influences do you think the songs have? I think the two first ones are flamenco influences, but the third reminds me of Cuban music.

What instruments do they use for the songs?
Any other information will be appreciated.

Thank you all for your help!


----------

